# Mehrere Bilder zu einem zusammenfügen



## Tobias K. (25. Juli 2003)

moin


Ich hab mehrere Bilder aus denen ich gerne eins machen würde (also neben und untereinander) um sie als Hintergrundbild nehmen zu können.
Gibt es ein PRogramm mit dem ich sowas bewerkstelligen kann?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

Erm, das geht mit jedem Grafikprogramm, was meinst DU genau?


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Juli 2003)

moin


Ich habe 52 Bilder die ich in einem Bild neben und untereinander haben will sodas ich es als Hintergrundbild für meinen Desktop nehmen kann. Das Programm muss also die Bilder anordnen können und es muss die größe der Bilder anpassen können und das ganze dann noch Automatisch.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Mariposso (26. Juli 2003)

Wie soll das Programm die Größe automatisch anpassen? Woher soll es denn wissen, wie groß du jedes Teil haben möchtest? Oder sollen alle gleich groß sein? Das geht mit allen gängigen Programmen. Ich mache das mit Fireworks...


----------

